# 3HP POOLEWOOD LATHE Euro 3000 anyone?



## Dario (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone looking for a Poolewood lathe? I saw this ad on my local paper and there is a very big chance that I know the owner (but not sure). If my hunch is correct though...it could be an officemate of mine. 

POOLEWOOD LATHE Euro 3000 Conventional 3hp, w/Extras, $7000 

EDIT:  This lathe is virtually new.  It has less than 4 hours on it.  The owner passed away before he finished the first bowl he was working on.  It is still mounted on the lathe according to my officemate.

I was given the go signal to give out her phone no to anyone who may be interested.

If anyone is interested you can PM me. I am willing to relay questions to the seller. 

BTW...shipping can be prohibitive.  This is supposed to be a monster lathe.  Those who've seen Bill Grumbine's lathe is only a Euro 2000.  Much smaller than this beast.

NOTE: I don't have any affiliation with the seller. Just sharing a potentially hard to find item...not that I will recommend this to make pens .

EDIT:  Here is a brochure page about the lathe.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll take it if you could get him to drop a 0 off the price [}][]


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2005)

Kevin,

If the seller can do that...I'll beg my wife to get it for me [].  You won't hear about the lathe again...until it is in my garage that is LOL.


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2005)

I just talked to my officemate and confirmed that is her lathe.  Actually it is her late husband's lathe.

She will be providing me a list of extras that will go with it and I'll post it here too.  Maybe a picture or 2 also.


----------



## angboy (Oct 13, 2005)

Kevin- I bet they'd be willing to drop one of those leading zeros! Then think what a bargain you'd be getting!


----------



## Scott (Oct 14, 2005)

Dario,

I would really love to have that lathe!  But I just can't swing the price of the lathe, or the shipping of it to Idaho.  Keep us informed about it!  I would like to see one of our members end up with it.

Scott.


----------



## Dario (Oct 14, 2005)

Scott,

I sure will.  

I just learned that this lathe is virtually new.  The owner died before he finished the first bowl he was working on.  I was tol dit has less than 4 hours on it.

I knew my officemate have one (out of the 3 lathes she have) that is that "new" but forgot that this is the one.

I will update this as I get more info from her.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 14, 2005)

Went to the Poolewood site and could not find information on this model. A couple members of my woodturning club might be interested but without information perking interest could be difficult. Something like this, a drive to SA would be better than shipping. Like the rest, a zero above my budget.


----------

